# skin cancer and checks



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Consider this a public service announcement. Make regular skin checks by a doctor a part of your routine.

https://www.unitypoint.org/livewell/article.aspx?id=57fa4e46-a53f-41c2-a298-f75344b4a445


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks for this MJ!

I see my Dermy twice a year and have for the past 10 years. I think of it as low cost insurance..... and am very comfortable that she will find anything before it gets too bad, which she has on two occasions...


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

I get checked yearly now. I had a basal cell carcinoma removed a few years ago so now i get to use sun screen often or avoid the sun altogether.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Fell asleep watching an archaeology vid on youtube. Woke up, and this was playing.


----------

